# Baujahr anhand der Rahmennummer bestimmen??



## Andi-76 (23. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kann man anhand der Rahmennummer bei CANYON Bike's das Baujahr bzw. Herstellungsjahr ermitteln?

Gruß


----------



## floleerau (23. August 2014)

ich glaube die letzte Nummer der Seriennummer unten am tretlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floleerau (23. August 2014)

es ist die erste Nummer
hab gerade nach gesehen


----------



## Andi-76 (24. August 2014)

Hast du des mit deiner Rahmennummer mal verglichen??
Wenn ich das bei meinen so umsetze komm ich auf keinen grünen Zweig.
MTB gekauft 2/2012 / A1.....2 da würde evtl die letzte Nummer das Baujahr bestimmen
Rennrad / C1.....5 , da passt mal gar nichts. Müsste Baujahr 2007 / 2008 sein 

Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt.


----------



## floleerau (24. August 2014)

ok sorry


----------



## floleerau (24. August 2014)

Sowas wurde mal hier im Forum erzählt und bei mir trifft es dann wohl zufällig zu mit 09


----------



## hanz-hanz (24. August 2014)

Die eingravierten oder geschlagenen Nummern im Tretlager haben bei Canyon nichts zu sagen (diese können sich sogar wiederholen)!

Ab zirka 2009 habe alle Rahmen einen Aufkleber am Unterrohr, Tretlager oder Schwinge die über das Modelljahr und die Modellplattform Auskunft geben:

M13-12 XXXXXXX sagt, dass es sich um die Plattform M13 (Nerve AL) aus dem (Modell-)Jahr 2012 handelt. Die weiteren Ziffern und Buchstaben sind dann die laufende Nummer. Nur diese Rahmennummer steht auf der Rechnung und ist für Canyon relevant!


----------



## floleerau (24. August 2014)

ok schon wieder was gelernt!!
Danke


----------

